# M-Edge Prodigy Jacket Received - Full Report



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,
I ordered my Red Marbled leather executive jacket on Feb 9th (Kindle release date) directly from M-Edge. Originally they offered the clip style (then they stopped offering it, then offered it again) and subsequently renamed it the Prodigy to differentiate it from the 4 point mounting system. First let me say, I really love it. It comes out of the box smelling like the real leather and it is soft and pliable. The marbling is subtle in both texture and color. While it is truly red, those who are sensitive to nuances of reds will want to know that the red is not a blue red but on the orange side. I know this only from selecting reds for my nails.  The inside is indeed a very soft grey suede. I had purchased the e-luminator previously (had no trouble with battery installation or performance) and the light fits snugly in the pocket behind the Kindle and it lays flat along the inside of the binding. I also have no trouble twisting/positioning the light when I need it, something I read earlier that presented a problem with some users.

The clips, it seems to me, provides a marriage of floating and corner mounting. There is matching redl leather strip on the inside of the binding that holds two clips on the left that fit into the two side slots of the Kindle 2. The bottom clip is sort of a teardrop shape that is stationary and points slightly downward. One puts the Kindle 2 into that clip first and slides the Kindle 2 up to position it where it needs to be. The top clip is like an arrow and is on a spring. You push the spring down to get it into the top slot and then let go, this allows it to go back to the upwards position and lock the Kindle in with the head of the arrow. Then you position the elasticized mounts on the right to secure that side. Lastly, the cover does bend all the way back on itself easily. I have gained such great knowledge from the generosity of people's posts here that I felt compelled to provide what I could in great detail. Please feel free to ask any questions about it. Sincerely, Dianne



_(Added stock pic. - Admin.)_


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh thanks for the review -- that is exactly the cover I got - can't wait for it to get here


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed review


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

Any chance of getting a few pitcures up with this review?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I moved this over to the Accessories Board. I hope you don't mind.


Thank you for your review. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I did not know they were shipping the prodigy already. I  am glad you like yours. I cannot wait to get mine.


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

Pictures are on the www.buymedge.com website and are accurate. I was told that the first shipment went out Tuesday, since I ordered on the first day, I mine was in that shipment. Seems they too, are organized about first come first served stuff.
Dianne


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for the great review!  I am planning on getting an m-edge prodigy, just waiting until they have their lights back in stock, so I can order together.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

So glad you like it!  My jade green Prodigy will, hopefully, be on its way soon.  I had a red leather M-Edge for K1 and loved the color.  

Thanks for the clear, detailed review.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just received myM Edge moments ago. I too order on Feb 9th. Mine is Camel colored to go with the Quest skin (one day). I love that it has the hinges and the elastic corners. Since I am at work I will have to wait to post pictures.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dianne, that is a great review. Would you consider posting it over on our review board? Copying and pasting is fine. Let me know if you have questions or need help.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## bayou (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for that review!  I'm a new Kindle owner and can't make a decision about 4-corner mounting vs. hinges because I have nothing to base it on.  But from reading your review, it sounds like the Prodigy allows the Kindle to be more 'free' yet still secure, if that makes any sense. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great review Diane! Thanks for posting. I had the red executive leather m-Edge for my Klassic, I loved it. They wear well. after 6 months mine was like new only the leather was softer. Enjoy!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks VERY much for the review, Dianne.
I am happy with the Amazon jacket, but wanted something.....well, more attractive.
The Oberon covers will not come with the hinge and that is a show-stopper for me.
So the Prodigy was the solution I was looking for but I was not sure that it was going to be "right".
Your review tells me that it is.
Thank you.  Thank you.  Thank you.


----------



## mbw (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got my red prodigy cover. It is just as Diane described. My first Kindle and my first m-edge cover. It is a really pretty red and the hinge with the two corners feels very secure. Waiting for M-edge to restock the e-luminator booklight and then I will be set.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you SO much for posting.  I have such a long wait for mine.  

..and post pics!


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the great review, Dianne. Red's the color I want, too!
I went to the M-Edge site and looked at the pictures there... I don't understand something... 
What is that white plastic-looking cylinder thingie in the fold of the cover?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

BK said:


> Thanks for the great review, Dianne. Red's the color I want, too!
> I went to the M-Edge site and looked at the pictures there... I don't understand something...
> What is that white plastic-looking cylinder thingie in the fold of the cover?


That is an optional light.
The light in undergoing redesign and will not be available until late March.

Eric


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

BK said:


> Thanks for the great review, Dianne. Red's the color I want, too!
> I went to the M-Edge site and looked at the pictures there... I don't understand something...
> What is that white plastic-looking cylinder thingie in the fold of the cover?


It is a flexible book light that is sold seperately from the cover. It slides in the top slot of the cover behind the Kindle.


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I received my Pebbled Navy blue prodigy cover today. It's quite lovely and goes well with the decalgirl skin.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

How thick is the M-edge?  

Amazon says it's 1 inch thick.  That seem excessively thick since the K is only 1/3 inch.  The eluminator light must be less than 1/2 inch, that still leaves an extra 1/2 inch of nothingness.  Does it feel too thick for the thin Kindle?


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

ok everyone who has received their M-edge covers need to post some IRL pics asap.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Lalaboobaby said:


> I received my Pebbled Navy blue prodigy cover today. It's quite lovely and goes well with the decalgirl skin.


I have the same color in the Platform style-which skin did you get? I ended up w/Olga, had a very hard time deciding!
Ruby


----------



## steverandolph (Feb 5, 2009)

Great review!  

I hope to find my Mocha leather at home when I arrive tomorrow! I noted that the M-Edge site now has an instruction page regarding operating the hinge.  Unitl I saw that earlier today, I wasn't quite sure if the top hinge locked.  I was concerned that was why the two straps were kept on the right side!


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

kim said:


> How thick is the M-edge?
> 
> Amazon says it's 1 inch thick. That seem excessively thick since the K is only 1/3 inch. The eluminator light must be less than 1/2 inch, that still leaves an extra 1/2 inch of nothingness. Does it feel too thick for the thin Kindle?


The added thickness, actually ends up being width. There is an extra inch at the spine. I do not have the light yet, but I can't imagine it would take up that much space. I am not happy with the size, and will probably go back to the amazon case, and only use this one if I think I will need the light (should the light ever ship). The other thing I am not happy with, is because of the extra room, the spine gets flat and pointy. I have used the case for less than 24 hours, and already it looks used and sloppy.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

No pictures?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Ms Deb said:


> The added thickness, actually ends up being width. There is an extra inch at the spine. I do not have the light yet, but I can't imagine it would take up that much space. I am not happy with the size, and will probably go back to the amazon case, and only use this one if I think I will need the light (should the light ever ship). The other thing I am not happy with, is because of the extra room, the spine gets flat and pointy. I have used the case for less than 24 hours, and already it looks used and sloppy.


Great info, Ms Deb! I didn't think that big spine would be a good thing, I might not get the m-edge now (but I sure would like a color).

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would also like to thank Ms Deb.
This is the kind of review detail that we all need.  Such items as not folding flat or having excess space and looking used are important to the enjoyment of the product.  One hopes that the only reason for the excess is the expectation of the optional light.  But that would be sad if one never wanted one.
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I would also like to thank Ms Deb.
> This is the kind of review detail that we all need. Such items as not folding flat or having excess space and looking used are important to the enjoyment of the product. One hopes that the only reason for the excess is the expectation of the optional light. But that would be sad if one never wanted one.
> Thanks again for the info.


The light is just a little over 1/2 inch wide. So even if you have the light, it seems like the cover is much thicker than it needs to be; you would still get the bending spine like Ms Deb talks about.

I'm kind of sad about that, I wanted the m-edge to fit better than that.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I would have to agree that the spine seems thicker than it needs to be.  I don't have the light yet...so I can't be sure.  I do like that it folds flat and I really like the pockets and the smell of the leather!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Guys

  I have a question for you M edge owners.  Someone posted that the extra space on the left of the new Covers made it hard to hit the next page button if you are holding the cover on the left edge.  Hope this makes sense.  I am left handed and would like to know if you think it would be a problem for me to hold it in my left hand and click the buttons.  Thanks


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

melodyyyyy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a question for you M edge owners. Someone posted that the extra space on the left of the new Covers made it hard to hit the next page button if you are holding the cover on the left edge. Hope this makes sense. I am left handed and would like to know if you think it would be a problem for me to hold it in my left hand and click the buttons. Thanks


It sort of depends on whether you fold it at the front "hinge" of the leather or the back one. If you fold it at the back, the excess is on the left. If you fold it at the front the excess ends up on the left.


----------

